# Treated differently.



## 98452

Well we have just got back from 4 days at the Caravan Club site "The Covert" in Thetford forest (Can take any length RV BTW :wink: )

Is very basic no loos but we don't use site ones but great for our hounds.

Anyway been a caravaner for years and found others always chatted but in my new baby found other campers most stand offish.

How strange 8O 

Anyone else noticed this :?:


----------



## artona

Hi John

Its not as though you look imposing stepping down from up there with two little great danes :lol: :lol: 

Even with our little (28ft) Euromobil we have found some slow to encounter us. Shona says its the way I growl to make sure everyone knows their position on the site :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Sparrow

We use the Covert regularly, it's our weekend escape when we dont want or need to go far.
There are more seasonal booked pitches at the Covert than any other CC site we have stayed on and they do seem to be a bit stand offish with new arrivals. However as now one of the regulars it is getting better.
We love the site for its simplicity and the fact you can walk straight into the woods from the site and walk for hours without seeing another human being, it is that quiet.


----------



## Snelly

Since we got the RV, we get hardly any waves out on the road... thats one thing i've noticed.

On site I couldn't tell you, cos we nearly always go with MHF and were a friendly lot!


----------



## Spacerunner

Sparrow said:


> walk for hours without seeing another human being, i.


I, too, have come across some weird creatures in Norfolk!! Talk about webbed feet. 8O


----------



## parigby

Slightly off topic - Snelly, l've noticed that very few RV's wave back to us !!! In fact l can't remember the last time a RV returned the wave, and l wave at everything.

Tell you what, why don't we arrange a time, a date, a stretch of road, and we'll pass each other and wave  


regards ...... philip


----------



## Snelly

parigby said:


> Slightly off topic - Snelly, l've noticed that very few RV's wave back to us !!! In fact l can't remember the last time a RV returned the wave, and l wave at everything.
> 
> Tell you what, why don't we arrange a time, a date, a stretch of road, and we'll pass each other and wave
> 
> regards ...... philip


Its a date! As soon as the DSA say im allowed... :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

We were away at a CC site in west Ayton near Scabrough last week, this was our first ever camping trip in a new M/H and we found the wardens and fellow campers all very friendly. Maybe itsjust RV's? 

BTW we have been waving all all M/H's including 2 RV's we saw on our first trip> All waved back with the exeption of the 2 RV's

Richard...


----------



## 103066

We wave at everything too, including a horse carriers we saw last week that looked like a motorhome from the front! We're trying to perfect our mexican wave!


----------



## artona

Hi 

Jessica loves waving and can manage to keep her little hand going for at least 100 miles. She is not worried whether its a cyclist or an RV she is waving at.


stew


----------



## 98452

Dogs used to be a talking point when we were caravanners :lol: :lol:

Shane I join the wave meet :wink: :wink:


----------



## clianthus

My Grandson likes to sit in the suicide seat of our LHD and wave with both hands!!

That certainly makes them notice us, but we tend to get a look of sheer terror before the wave 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## parigby

I introduced my grandson to waving at other MoHomes. 

My daughter now complains that he waves at every Mohome and Caravan when she is out with him in the car, and when she challenges him as to why, he sternly informs her that Granda says it's the polite and right thing to do.


regards ..... philip


----------



## Bryan

I wave at all motorhomes be they tiny little ones or great big ones, I'm happy to say that some of them wave back. Some times I get it wrong and wave at a horsebox but I don't care.

I love waving at everyone and am thrilled when they wave back!

Suzanne


----------



## moblee

Is RV short for Recreational vehicle :?:


----------



## RAH

And nary a "welcome" to a new guy on the forum 8O


----------



## billym

We used to have a bay screen type 2 vw and everyone waved and everyone spoke. Since having an RV . yes we do feel people standoffish and less friendly. Not sure why, but what I am sure of is that if people want to pre judge me because of the size of my motorhome , god help them


----------



## Snelly

Our Jake likes to wave, he's good too, picking out oncoming motorhomes before me sometimes. He has had the odd telling off though, he once waved to a caravanner. :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

Is there a reason why we don't wave to tuggers, When we were out in our M/H the tuggers always looked the other way even when at junctions etc. I would happy wave or even a nod or some polite gesture, but it seemed as though they all went out of there way to ignore us. 
But once we got on site it seemed to change, plenty of them said hello etc and came over to see our mut. but once on the way home it was the same again M/H's waved tuggers looked the other way. Now We have never been tuggers but some of you ex tuggers might know why?

Richard...


----------



## Snelly

RichardnGill said:


> Is there a reason why we don't wave to tuggers, When we were out in our M/H the tuggers always looked the other way even when at junctions etc.


I think you answered your own question Richard. Its sad really because at the end of the day were all campers and I even come from a caravan background. But it just doesn't happen.


----------



## 98585

*The wave will all but disappear*

I dont know the figures but there must be thousands of new MH sold every year, and as they become common place I think the wave will disappear. What a shame. Mind you Ive always fancied a big set of musical airhorns, these could replace the wave, We could all get some. What should be the MHF airhorn tune?


----------



## Snelly

*Re: The wave will all but disappear*



jimjam said:


> What should be the MHF airhorn tune?


Were all going on a summer holiday :wink: :roll:


----------



## johng1974

Welcome Rah 

John


----------



## Superk

I don't wave when driving - too frightened to take my hands off the wheel :wink:


----------



## 98585

Superk said:


> I don't wave when driving - too frightened to take my hands off the wheel :wink:


Who said it had to be hands?


----------



## olley

RAH said:


> And nary a "welcome" to a new guy on the forum 8O


Welcome to the forum RAH, sorry if its a bit belated and few have replied, their too engrossed with waving.

Olley


----------



## TinaGlenn

*Re: The wave will all but disappear*



jimjam said:


> Mind you Ive always fancied a big set of musical airhorns, these could replace the wave, We could all get some. What should be the MHF airhorn tune?


The theme from The Great Escape?


----------



## 98452

I am now wondering if it was all this waving on arrival that put other campers off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW:- Welcome RAH :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## spykal

RAH said:


> And nary a "welcome" to a new guy on the forum 8O


HELLO RAH

click Here<< and post your hello to everyone....

(when you get there click on "new topic" :wink: )

Mike


----------



## 101411

Im afraid it comes down the the pathetic "Us & Them" mentality that seems to be so prolific among the Euro mob. 8O 

I find that your next door neighbour giving you the frosty stares soon "belts up" when you ask them if they have a problem with your choice of motorhome. :wink: In fact invite em in for a cup of tea, most people have never even been inside an RV and judge them by their cover, Bring em in for a brew and show em around, lets see if we can change hearts and minds!!!  

I see it everywhere we go, as soon ss you pull on a site the "looks" 8O start and you can almost see the owners of the m/h you park mext to looking skywards!! :roll: 

The waving thing is the same, my little girl  loves to wave at other m/h and RVs but cant understand why some of the miserable sods :evil: wont wave back! Come on you lot we are all MOTORHOMERS whatever you drive make a little girls day and give her a wave back!!! :lol:


----------



## RAH

Well we feel truely welcome! Should have read this first today!  

I have met a couple of you on a popular US forum and then read most of the many interesting archive posts. I think there are particular issues, as you know, in owning an American RV in the UK and Europe. Since we want to come over for another tour, we read and learn from your community's experience.

Thanks for the nice welcome all! (we are wavers)


----------



## 96798

We had a VW T4 Remio for 6 years and nobody waved to us and on a lot of sites we were often regarded as the poor relation even though the van was more expensive than many bottom to mid range coachbuilts,so I can understand the RV owners feelings. In oct 05 we moved to a Swift Sundance now nearly everybody waves to us and we are always been invited for drinks in to other vans and have extended stays on sites because of this. On top of this we have been invited out for the day by caravaners several times. So is this different treatment because of peoples poor/indifferent perception of the T4? ie like RRs feeling at The Covert site regarding RVs.

John


----------



## Superk

> I see it everywhere we go, as soon ss you pull on a site the "looks" start and you can almost see the owners of the m/h you park mext to looking skywards!!


They are probably wondering what has blocked out the sun or their satellite. :wink:


----------



## mauramac

The Tune should definitely be Colonel Bogey ....at least thats what I thinks its called :roll: 

The version I am thinking of has the optional lyrics of **ll**ks ...and the same to you :lol: 


sorry  that was very unlady like of me


----------



## mauramac

RAH said:


> And nary a "welcome" to a new guy on the forum 8O


*Helloooooo​*
:BIG:​\/ :newb: :blob2: :blob3: :blob4: :blob5: :blob6: :blob7: 
:wav: :wave: :givemea: :hello1: :hello2:

Will that do?

Maura


----------



## johng1974

Maura your very naughty!

spank


----------



## sersol

Dazzer reading most of your posts it appears that you are the one with the problem,Why are you so ANTI Euro m/h,after all there's quite a lot of us about.
Get a life,ARV's although very nice are NOT the "BE all & End all" of motorhoming,maybe you've just got an inferior complex about size's :wink: .
Gary


----------



## mauramac

sersol said:


> Dazzer reading most of your posts it appears that you are the one with the problem,Why are you so ANTI Euro m/h,after all there's quite a lot of us about.
> Get a life,ARV's although very nice are NOT the "BE all & End all" of motorhoming,maybe you've just got an inferior complex about size's :wink: .
> Gary


Now now boys, stop all this bickering, all Motorhomers after all, doesn't matter what the size is 8O

Some folk may be too shy to wave or more likely too slow, they could be waving away furiously but 1/2 mile down the road and you can't see the poor old gits, they cant help being bit slow off the mark (talking about myself here BTW)

M :wave:


----------



## 98452

It was caravaner's I was sad about having been one for years and always wanted to chat to RV owners and there machines.

I am sure at Peterborough my bus will be quite insignificant but will love to look at others :lol: :lol:

I am going gto get a Kenny Everett hand :wink: :wink:


----------



## 101411

sersol said:


> Dazzer reading most of your posts it appears that you are the one with the problem,Why are you so ANTI Euro m/h,after all there's quite a lot of us about.
> Get a life,ARV's although very nice are NOT the "BE all & End all" of motorhoming,maybe you've just got an inferior complex about size's :wink: .
> Gary


Gary

Am I anti Euro m/h...........no, I just don't think they are fit for the job intended.

Do I have " a problem" with Euro m/hs?..........no, not at all live and let live is my motto.

"Get a life!!!" who do you think you are to judge me?? You have never met me or even spoken to me.

Correct me if im wrong but this site is, is it not all about motorhomes, they are not the single most important thing in the world but they do I believe rank fairly highly on discussed topics on this site.

RVs may not be the "be all and end all" of the m/h world but if someone was to say you can have for free an RV or a Hymer what would you (and probably 90% of the people on here) choose??

Inferiority complex about size...........mmmmmmm let me think about that one for a moment. Do I want a 10 foot square rabbit hutch that you cant fill up with a full load of water without overloading it and roast to death when the sun shines or do I want my RV???

Bit of a no brainer really don't you think??

So now that you've flexed your muscles and started a totally unprovoked attack on "little" old me why don't you just get back in your corner and calculate what your going to have to take out of your m/h so you can put a 5lb bag of spuds in the cupboard without overloading it

Dazzer


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> Is RV short for Recreational vehicle :?:


I asked nicely and politely earlier in this post what the abbreviation
RV stood for but i didn't get a single reply.
Is that because i drive a coachbuilt. :lol:

phil


----------



## 101411

Hi Phil

must have missed it, sorry!!

Yes RV stands for Recreational Vehicle and ARV stands for American Recreational Vehicle

Dazzer


----------



## Pusser

Well I think it is fair to say that I am an unsocial sod at the best of times. I do like a quick chat with surrounding campers but I dread the times I say good morning and then have to stand there listening to a bleedin' monologue until my eyes glaze over. And then there are those that speak and then when I speak I can tell they are not listening to what I am saying but working out the next story they want to tell me, often starting the new story before I have finished mine.

Then there is the techo who inssist on opening the bonnet with an the intention that it will provoke me to have a look of awe and wonderment at the mass of wiring and tubes. Do I give a sh*t. No I do not because I do not understand wires and stuff.

Then there is Mr. Helpful who sets about the job in hand with abundant enthusiasm and two hours later, although the enthusiam has not diminished, the problem is the same or worse than it was in the first place and I have to start making excuses so he will sod off and allow me to go to a garage whatever.

Then there is Mrs. Hadthreebabies who feels it necessary to go through the birthing problems that she had with each child, stitch by stitch and pint of blood by bleedin'blood.

I could go on but people may feel I am just anti-social. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Dazzer said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> must have missed it, sorry!!
> 
> Yes RV stands for Recreational Vehicle and ARV stands for American Recreational Vehicle
> 
> Dazzer


Thanks for answering Dazzer,I'd hate to think there was any snobbery
between different classes of motorhomes.We are after all playing the
same game.By the way we wave at ALL motorhomes but they don't
all reciprocate.

phil


----------



## sersol

Dazzer,your comments about Euro m/h shows just how ill informed you are about such things.
I can carry plenty of water,I'll cool in the summer,able to carry a sack of spuds,& can afford to run it.
I can quite understand why "the miserable sods" dont wave back,they know its YOU coming the other way :wink: 
Gary


----------



## MicknPat

RR said:


> Well we have just got back from 4 days at the Caravan Club site "The Covert" in Thetford forest (Can take any length RV BTW :wink: )


John,

According to the Caravan Clubs own web site that site can accommodate 'outfits' maximum size of 33 feet, in your experienced RVing opinion are you saying that this site has pitches that could take a 40 footer?

I know this topic is being debated in the forum American RV magazine so I was wondering if the warden at The Covert had any views on RVs on CC sites?


----------



## 98452

MicknPat said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have just got back from 4 days at the Caravan Club site "The Covert" in Thetford forest (Can take any length RV BTW :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> According to the Caravan Clubs own web site that site can accommodate 'outfits' maximum size of 33 feet, in your experienced RVing opinion are you saying that this site has pitches that could take a 40 footer?
> 
> I know this topic is being debated in the forum American RV magazine so I was wondering if the warden at The Covert had any views on RVs on CC sites?
Click to expand...

Must admit I only ever say 32 ft whereas I am actually 34 ft but there seems enough room to take larger than mine.

The warden is a MH though :wink: 
.


----------



## asprn

sersol said:


> Dazzer,your comments about Euro m/h shows just how ill informed you are about such things.
> I can carry plenty of water,I'll cool in the summer,able to carry a sack of spuds,& can afford to run it.
> I can quite understand why "the miserable sods" dont wave back,they know its YOU coming the other way :wink:
> Gary


Do us all a favour guys, go have a beer in a quiet pub, and get it out yer system on the dartboard. There's nothing quite like "who do you think you are" etc to keep a stimulating discussion alive......

:bazooka: :rightfighter5:


----------



## Pusser

I wonder whether this sort of discussion takes place between those with tents and those with caravans. Neither is for me but I do feel I have and am missing something on a tent holiday surrounded by peace and birdery. Yes, I would miss my porta pottie. But I do think for the youngsters and those that think they are young there is a lot for camping out in tents and the resulting sights, smells and laughs you can get particulary with mad bulls, ants and wasps.


----------



## sersol

Hi Dougi,sense at last thankyou.
If you read "Dazzer's" post on page 2,you will understand why I commented the way that I did.
How on earth could he win "hearts & minds" with his comments re-Eura m/h's.
I sure I said only what a lot of people think.
Gary


----------



## 101411

sersol said:


> Dazzer,your comments about Euro m/h shows just how ill informed you are about such things.
> I can carry plenty of water,I'll cool in the summer,able to carry a sack of spuds,& can afford to run it.
> I can quite understand why "the miserable sods" dont wave back,they know its YOU coming the other way :wink:
> Gary


Gary

Its such a shame that you lack the mental ability to rise above personal insults (and i repeat that youve never met or spoken to me). I on the other hand dont need to sink to such levels.

Instead of joining you in the mud slinging match you are obviously itching for I will reply to your comments. Take a look on the search system on this site and look for overloading or poor payload type threads. Make sure youve got lots of time though as you will be reading for quite a while.

Im delighted that your motorhome can carry 5 whole buckets of water has real opening windows and a hook to hang your spuds on. (Moderator edit)******************************************************************(Moderator edit)
Ill keep a look out for you on the roads and make a point of slowing down so I can wave at you when i overtake you going up a slight incline on the motorway, because you see my chosen motorhome is designed and manufactured to do the job it was built for instead of been built out of balsa wood and hollow section cabinets that are overloading the wowfully inadequate chassis and engine/gearbox struggling to shift you and your 5 buckets of water at a snails pace fighting a 5mph headwind.

Looking forward to seeing you on the open road

Dazzer


----------



## sersol

Dazzer,I could not agree with you more,we have never met or spoken
& nor do I wish to.I prefer to converse with people that are open minded.
Anyway how did you know I can only carry 5 buckets of water.
Do I take it that you really don't like Euro style m/h's by your last comments then ?.
Gary


----------



## 101411

Gary

As i said previously i dont have a problem with Euro m/h i just dont think they are "fit for purpose" due to issues with weight and inadequate chassis and engine/gearbox combos. 

I understand RVs are not everyones cup of tea, but there is another thread running at the moment asking if RV owners regret buying them. Not a single person who has replied has regretted changing to an RV. In fact a lot wonder why they didnt do it years ago.

How many RV owners do you actually know and of those how many would switch back to a Euro m/h??

My reply on page 2 that you refered to was how i deal with the response myself and lots of other RV owners get when they pull onto a site by Euro m/h owners. Indeed this very thread was started to discuss it. I react to a hostile greeting with a smile, if my new next door neighbour is still behaving in a way i find uncomfortable i will ask them what there problem is, its happened on numerous occasions and its always the same story "Your monstrosity is blocking my sunlight and youd better not turn on your generator and have your air con running all day and night" kind of attitude. I simply smile and ask them in for a cuppa. They always jump at the chance to have a look round my "monstrosity" and leave, I hope with a different attitude to RVs and RV owners. They are usually very pleasant afterwards and even comment on how they would love an RV on a few occasions!!

I am not "closed minded" I am a professional engineer and see things through an engineers eyes. I wouldnt try to lift a 1 tonne weight with a 1 tonne block and tackle id use a 2 tonne one or even better a crane. The right tool for the job. Ive never seen a Euro m/h that has everything my RV has to offer. Everything that is standard kit on an RV is an "extra" on the Euro m/hs and a lot of Euro models have very serious payload problems. When was the last time you saw a slideout on a Euro m/h?? I rest my case!

There are lots and lots of Euro m/h out there and thats fine but there are also lots of Euro m/h owners whos face hits the floor when they clap eyes on an RV and I simply dont understand what the problem is. I try to welcome other m/h owners into my RV in an attempt to "educate" (for want of a better word!) them. 

As far a "closed minded" goes, take a look in the mirror, your m/h is far from perfect as is mine but a least I am willing to discuss my views in an open and mature fashion instead of starting a totally unprovoked personal attack on a person ive never met. 

Dazzer


----------



## sersol

Dazzer,as you have now calmed down(and we know why) then maybe we could have an adult conversation.
I take you points re equipment level & you are correct,but when using m/h's do you really think that any of us need ALL the gadgets that are installed in some.I have to admit that apart from a large fridge(I prefer to by fresh food) I have most things that an ARV has.
If you have the impression that I am totally anti ARV you could not be further from the truth I often have weekends away with some close freinds & family that have them.There is NEVER talks of "I have got this or that" we just enjoy m/h'ing & good company.
Re the speed issue which you seem to find important,on a recent trip to Dover the other m/h with me (Lexington Forest River 275, 6.5l Ford Diesel) admitted rather humberly,that he was not able to "stay with me" on the hill sections. As you stated that you are an enginner you must admit, not too bad engineering for a Fiat 2:8l
I new a youg lad many years ago who said " there is no substitute for CC or in American terms CI". How right he was,,,,,,25 years ago.
Remember Renault in F1, most people were using V8 Ford 3L engines Renault used 1500cc turbo & won more or less every race.
As regard to the welcome you receive on arriving at a site,well thats a shame I'm sure that would be a minority.
To close I would say that not all Euro m/h's are as bad as you think.
Gary


----------



## johng1974

OK
Enough ?

lets all 'tug' together

Jj


----------



## 101411

Hi John

Enough indeed. :wink: My keyboard letters have started to wear off! 8O 

I guess we will have to agree to disagree and all have a group hug and ruffle each others hair!! :lol: 

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974




----------



## 88781

Just for reference Frankia produce a model with slide outs

MnD


----------



## Invicta

Phew-I cannot believe that we have so called adults slagging one another off on this site about the pros and cons of their particular choice of vehicle! 

No wonder there are so many problems with the younger generation these days if this is how adults behave. I must be getting too long in the tooth but the M/C R/V one owns is not the end of the world. This is my main criticism of some M/C R/vers these days.

As I have recently posted elsewhere on this site, I recently re visited the Beaulieu Motor Museum and saw the Commer Autosleeper that was very similar to our first M/C. Seeing it stirred up many happy memories for me as it did the middle daughter who was there with me. 

We had such lovely holidays and saw much of the UK that we would not have done without that vehicle. We really appreciated being able to get out there and smell the roses. I suggest that there are others who might do well to do the same.


----------



## 101411

Invicta said:


> Phew-I cannot believe that we have so called adults slagging one another off on this site about the pros and cons of their particular choice of vehicle!


Couldnt agree with you more. Bloody childish I say!! 8O 
Dazzer


----------



## johng1974

my xmas hol this year 

what got me into all of this

John

an absolute gorgeous site in Exmoor, Lorna Doone valley.. you camp right by the river..

def. not for large vehicles tho


----------



## Invicta

THIS could have been my 1966 Commer Autosleeper except that it is the wrong colour (mine was green all over) and has a sliding cab door as has the one on display at the Motor Museum at Beaulieu. Mine didn't. 

Still brings back very happy memories of my early days motorcaravanning seeing this one!


----------



## johng1974

Glad to bring nice memories Invicta 

yes the sliding door Commer vans are very rare now it seems..

I hope the van is having a good life now in Hereford...

John


----------

